# The SawStop meets or exceeds my expectations (so far)



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*GRATZ ON YOUR NEW TOY :<))))*


----------



## Dark_Lightning (Nov 20, 2009)

Congratulations! I have a JSS that works well for me.


----------

